# Wien | Vienna | Вена by surovy_mag



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Pansori said:


> Perhaps comparable to Munich in some ways?


In terms of architecture even better. 
I would actually compare it to Paris, but just smaller, less crowded and not so expensive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Exquisite city and fantastic photographs - thanks.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Lovely! Especially like the Judenplatz-shots.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Schwedenplatz and Franz-Josefs-Kai...this part of the city was once one of the most elegant places all over Vienna but unfortunately suffered a lot during WWII. 

Anyway, beautiful photos. Keep them coming!


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Very nice and unusual shots! Vienna without Makeup.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update. What a beautiful city!


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2018*


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2019*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2019*


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Very nice pictures! I´ve been passing by this church many times but never managed to walk in. So thanks for your photos ;-)


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2019*


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Picture 1 in #51: Where´s that?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice Vienna photo updates :cheers:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)




----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

Koloman said:


> Picture 1 in #51: Where´s that?


https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=19/48.19302/16.37529


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice destination. 
And many excellent pics. kay:


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

*September, 2019*


----------

